# accutane on cycle



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

right lads, im going to be a guinee pig for the next 12-16 weeks, just popped 20mg of accutane back today, and gonna use 20mg e/d whilst running my 2ml of tritest and dbol. will be updating with pics see if it works for me etc. 1st pic is of my shoulder currently.



















btw this is 1 week into my test and dbol cycle:









some people would say "u dont need tane for that" it actually looks alot worse in person, and its settling down a bit now, ive tryed everything from scrubbing with fairy liquid to facial cleansers to benoxyl 10, nothing works, but noticed a fresh really sore one coming through today so Im going to try this low dose of tane alongside the cycle see if it clears up as many people question it.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

inb4 milkbottle body. you wouldnt think i tan.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

stats, 6"2 91kgs atm from 88kg


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

good luck mate

re 1st pic, do you live in hansel and gretels grotto?


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

haha nope, my mothers great idea of interior design  , its wierd cus these pics really dont make them look bad, i think its the flash, but in person, the 1st things my mate comment on is my spots on my shoulders. its real annoying cus they are freaking sore, and unable to pop them. and if u do they freaking hurt


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you going to update this weekly mate? Good luck.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah bro, gonna get some better pics up also. get my mate to take some ahhaha


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

lol i know you have said some people would sya you dont need tane for that, theyd be ryt, its a fckin strong drug mate. It put me in hospital. granted it doesnt happen to everyone, but theres still a chance.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

ive had it now since my 1st cycle, they aint budged, tryed everything and anything, im only doing a low dose. if its as powerful as people say then it should work. like I said im taking this at my own risk i like been a guinee pig.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Zzz102 said:


> lol i know you have said some people would sya you dont need tane for that, theyd be ryt, its a fckin strong drug mate. It put me in hospital. granted it doesnt happen to everyone, but theres still a chance.


What alternatives do you recommend?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Its good stuff mate, Ive done two cycles of it in the past but I had a massive flare up whilst i was running my cycle. 2 weeks back on tane at 60mg and its got rid of it :thumb:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fat said:
 

> What alternatives do you recommend?


i wouldnt advise people on what drugs to take, im not a doctor. I was just giving my opinion. Given my choice, i wouldnt take it again. Been in hospital, with other 100 wounds on ur back chest and shoulders, not been able to move and having to have a t-shirt cut from your body is not nice..


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Zzz102 said:


> i wouldnt advise people on what drugs to take, im not a doctor. I was just giving my opinion. Given my choice, i wouldnt take it again. Been in hospital, with other 100 wounds on ur back chest and shoulders, not been able to move and having to have a t-shirt cut from your body is not nice..


I wasn't trying to be rude or anything mate I was just asking as I assumed you found a viable solution 

How did you end up like that on accutane?


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fat said:


> I wasn't trying to be rude or anything mate I was just asking as I assumed you found a viable solution
> 
> How did you end up like that on accutane?


sorry then mate, misinterpreted it haha. And no mate, surprisingly im still on accutane. as its the only drug that will get rid of it still!

Erm, rarely people can develop acne fulminans, which is where the spots turn into crusting ulcers, that wont heal.

So i was put in hospital on corticosteroids, accutane lowered and anti bs. Ive been out around 5-6 week now and still dealing with it albeit alot better now. I didnt go the gym for 12 weeks previously as i couldnt lay down on the bench or lean against anything.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

ive been reccomended by my moms friend who was an anethatist/gp, and alot of ppl off here. i get my bloods checked reg and alls good.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

everyone reacts differently to drugs. it is good to make us aware of ur experiances.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

samstef said:


> everyone reacts differently to drugs. it is good to make us aware of ur experiances.


exactly


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah thats why im saying my experience. And dont be so naive to think youll be fine cause ur having bloods done lol. I was prescribed under nhs monthly blood tests, n i still wasnt. And a gp is not a skin specialist, she must be very **** if shes advising you accutane lmao.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

she didnt advise me accutane, i said im considering taking it, she told me the risks etc, its my choice anyway, pointless debating about it, its just the same as juicing, its a choice u make, ur gp aint gonna advise u to take them but u still do... cheers for the heads up neway


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

will be interested in this, my acne looks worse than yours but it is not too bad, bad enough to not wear a vest confidently anyway, been on for 11 weeks started at 40 upped to 60 for last 3 weeks, hardly any visible results yet, kind of disappointed with it so far hope it clears it sooon as sides are a pain in the ass


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

will keep u updated baggsy


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Good thread bud. I was thinking about the same dose for coming up to my holidays. But might just try the creams and sunbeds as mine aren't bad really. Probs about the same as yours if not a little less.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dettol mate! In the purple bottle, £1.50 from tesco!

I use it twice a day and drys my skin out a peach! Can really tell the difference the next morning when I use it before bed. Honestly mate, give it a try


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

baggsy said:


> will be interested in this, my acne looks worse than yours but it is not too bad, bad enough to not wear a vest confidently anyway, been on for 11 weeks started at 40 upped to 60 for last 3 weeks, hardly any visible results yet, kind of disappointed with it so far hope it clears it sooon as sides are a pain in the ass


You should definitely notice something by now. How much do you weigh? You may need to up the dose


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Dettol mate! In the purple bottle, £1.50 from tesco!
> 
> I use it twice a day and drys my skin out a peach! Can really tell the difference the next morning when I use it before bed. Honestly mate, give it a try


How do you apply it on? do you wash it off or just leave it on?


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fat said:


> How do you apply it on? do you wash it off or just leave it on?


Pour a cap full into 1ltr of warm water then soak a flannel in it, rub over the area, leave on for 2-3mins, rinse off and repete 

Try to do this twice a day.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

sam2012 said:


> You should definitely notice something by now. How much do you weigh? You may need to up the dose


i weigh just under 80kg, getting all well known sides dry skin/lips etc, worst one for me is i have like bloodshot eyes read up and it can be a side from tane, kind of lost confidence at work in looking someone in the eye's and talking and they think im on some other drugs or something lol, even thought about just stopping it this week as no real results yet and confidence is low due to red eyes, other sides are managable


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

baggsy said:


> i weigh just under 80kg, getting all well known sides dry skin/lips etc, worst one for me is i have like bloodshot eyes read up and it can be a side from tane, kind of lost confidence at work in looking someone in the eye's and talking and they think im on some other drugs or something lol, even thought about just stopping it this week as no real results yet and confidence is low due to red eyes, other sides are managable


I'd just keep up with it mate, you may need to run it for 6 months before you notice the difference in your skin. At least if you're getting all the sides then you know its doing something. And trust me its worth it in the end.

I know what you're sayin about the bloodshot eyes though lol, i always looked stoned. I started using fake tears which seemed to help, dunno if you've tried them? You can get them from the chemist for about 2 quid


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i will prob stick with it and carry, i know its working on face but using for the bacne. before i used to get a few pimples a week on face nothing bad these have reduced loads whilst on tane still get the odd pimple, hope i start seeing an improvement on back soon, been reading up alot on tane etc i know some dont notice much until 4-5 months then the last month or two they reduce loads


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

been on 20mg, just upped it to 20mg, as its clearing the spots on my shoulders but still got a bit greesy face with a few spots popping up, pics to follow today or tomorrow, backs looking much better though!


----------

